# Heat mats for rack system



## anti- (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm planning to build a small rack for lidless tubs, and will be using heatmats (since in europe it's difficult to get flexwatt) connected to a single thermostat (Habistat pulse proportional). What do you think of this setup?


Will it be a problem if there is no gap between the mat and the tub or between the mat and the rack? And if yes what can be done?

cheers


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

anti- said:


> I'm planning to build a small rack for lidless tubs, and will be using heatmats (since in europe it's difficult to get flexwatt) connected to a single thermostat (Habistat pulse proportional). What do you think of this setup?
> 
> 
> Will it be a problem if there is no gap between the mat and the tub or between the mat and the rack? And if yes what can be done?
> ...


i use heat STRIPS, and sit the RUBs on 3mm thick runners... (look closely and you'll see them)
no contact between RUB and strip, also allows warm air to ease under RUB


----------



## anti- (Nov 9, 2009)

thanks, any more ideas? especially from those using heatmats with rack systems


----------



## anti- (Nov 9, 2009)

is it really bad if there is no gap?


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Providing you are using good quality heat mats (or strips) namely Habistat, depending on the size of boxes used, contact is better.
Hot glue the probe of the pulse onto the surface of the mat or use a representative box with the probe in and measure the temperature in the box on the floor.
A little heat mat be lost in the transfer process and you may need the setting on the thermostat may need to be slightly higher to achieve the correct floor temperature in the box.
Flexwatt is illegal to sell in Europe as you cannot terminate it safely to conform to standards.


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

i use a huge shelving unit with heat mats/strips and a pulse proportional stat with lidless tubs but I do have a small gap all way round rubs at top so plenty ventilation. works a treat.


----------



## anti- (Nov 9, 2009)

so therefore you're saying that it is not bad to put the mat directly on the surface and the tub directly on the heatmat, because some say that the heat will be trapped and it's bad for the heatmat....


----------



## anti- (Nov 9, 2009)

bump bump :whip:


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

If you use a good quality heat mat (I make Habistat heat mats)manufactured from carbon impregnated glass cloth (as opposed to cheap conductive ink elements that most people make now in China) then they will work best in contact with the box.
Always use a thermostat- preferably a proportional one as opposed to an on/ off one.


----------



## anti- (Nov 9, 2009)

yeah, i actually have a habistat pusle proportional t-stat, so i guess it shouldn't be a problem... 

and what do you think about Komodo heat mats?


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Perfectly fine- one and the same!


----------



## anti- (Nov 9, 2009)

I bought some komodo heatmats, and I'm expecting a habistat pulse proportional stat. I'll soon start building my rack


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

I use under floor heating at the back of the rack.


----------

